# Cannot build custom kernel after upgrading to 8.1



## Deleted member 10519 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've upgraded to FreeBSD 8.1 using freebsd-update, and now I cannot build a custom kernel.  Upon running

[CMD=""]make buildkernel KERNCONF=T61ga[/CMD]

I get the following error:


```
lantern# make buildkernel KERNCONF=T61ga
... output elided for clarity ...
ERROR: version of config(8) does not match kernel!
config version = 600007, version required = 600009

Make sure that /usr/src/usr.sbin/config is in sync
with your /usr/src/sys and install a new config binary
before trying this again.

If running the new config fails check your config
file against the GENERIC or LINT config files for
changes in config syntax, or option/device naming
conventions

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

What is the cause of this error and how do I resolve it so I can build a custom kernel?

Thanks, David


----------



## phoenix (Jul 23, 2010)

`# more /usr/src/UPDATING`


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Jul 24, 2010)

Cheers, that did the trick.


----------

